# DDR Question 1st time shepherd owner



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok Shasta is the 1st german shepherd we have owned. Our breader said she was a ddr shepherd. What does that mean?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

*D*eutsche *D*emokratische *R*epublik aka East German working lines.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks. Now I can look it up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are you looking to know? About your specific dogs lines or DDR/East German lines in general?

Post the pedigree if you want to know specifically about your dog. 

If you want to know about bloodlines in general, check out this section of the forum.

Bloodlines & Pedigrees - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

www.ddrlegends.com :: Where the REAL Working Dogs Unite


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If she is the dog in your avatar, she does not look like she has much DDR. If you can post a pedigree we can give you more information.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ddr shepherd -- by and large marketing niche .

There are some old timers still in Germany that were breeders of ddr when there still was geo politic isolation . They breed for work and they have extensive personal knowledge of the dogs in the background.

here it is for cosmetics , the bone ! the head ! the colour ! ---- 
but truly these are not correct to ddr dogs if you do the research.

Recently someone posted a link to a "grafental" dog and there were lots of ooohs and aaahs about his head , bear - like -- which was just plain wrong , not at all representative of a good ddr head, not at all representative of a good gsd head , not at all near the standard .

I too would be curious to see the pedigree.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

yep she is the on in the pic. ok just call me stupid but is the pedigree the paper I will get from akc with going back 3 generations? Sorry always had mix dogs. First time with all of this. I do have pics of her grandparents and Im asking the breed for pics of her parents. I really dont care what she is she is my baby I have not got my akc papers yet. The breeder said that I could get one that shows 3 generations back. I need to get it, i keep forgetting. Thanks for everyones help. I really dont know too much about the breed, except that she would need training and a lot of exercise. 








Grandma









*Grizzley Von Heisterberg- Grandpa.

She did give me a name for the female. 
*


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pics aren't showing up?

If you could give us her parents' names we might be able to track something down.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

tami97 said:


> yep she is the on in the pic. ok just call me stupid but is the pedigree the paper I will get from akc with going back 3 generations? Sorry always had mix dogs. First time with all of this. I do have pics of her grandparents and Im asking the breed for pics of her parents. I really dont care what she is she is my baby I have not got my akc papers yet. The breeder said that I could get one that shows 3 generations back. I need to get it, i keep forgetting. Thanks for everyones help. I really dont know too much about the breed, except that she would need training and a lot of exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grizzley von Heisterberg - German Shepherd Dog

I'm no pedigree expert, but that looks more like a typical American pet line pedigree to me...


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have no Idea. Just wonder what it meant. Because she said that was what her blood lines were. I emailed her for pics of her parents. But her mom was white. So I dont think now that I read more about it that she is a DDR. Like I said before. I dont care. She is beautiful and I would not change anything about her for the world. :wub:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do not stop loving your dog one bit . 
at first glance just seeing the colour of the dog in the avatar I would have ruled out ddr.
seeing the pedigree , of Grizzley I hope you are not disappointed that she is not ddr . 
I hope the breeder didn't spin some big story and extract extra money out of you for the "ddr" . 
You may want to have a talk with the breeder and get a clarification from her. Maybe you misunderstood something?
In some ways she may end up being a better pet for you just the way she is.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Agree with Carmen 100%. Your dog is most likely not East German. But she is still your dog and probably a great one.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

No my breeder is great. She just happen to mention the ddr stuff just this last week when Shasta was really sick. Shasta is my baby. She is spoiled rotten. She is my child. Hubby got her for me after our son moved out. (empty nest. and only 42 years old. sad right lol)
Nothing could make me love her any less. I do not care about any of that stuff or would have found out more about it before I got her. Im not breeding her or anything like that. And as soon as she gets over her first heat cycle that she is in now it is off to the vet. It was love at first sight. She is a wonderful dog and perfect to me in every way. So no I am not disappointed in any way.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

tami97 said:


> No my breeder is great. She just happen to mention the ddr stuff just this last week when Shasta was really sick. Shasta is my baby. She is spoiled rotten. She is my child. Hubby got her for me after our son moved out. (empty nest. and only 42 years old. sad right lol)
> Nothing could make me love her any less. I do not care about any of that stuff or would have found out more about it before I got her. Im not breeding her or anything like that. And as soon as she gets over her first heat cycle that she is in now it is off to the vet. It was love at first sight. She is a wonderful dog and perfect to me in every way. So no I am not disappointed in any way.


:thumbup:


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Considering Lukas (my boy, also a Heisterberg dog) is in some way related to Grizzely (I can't quite remember how, but I had looked it up a while back) Lukas DOES have some DDR in him. Very, very, little, which is bit farther back. So it doesn't surprise me that they were trying to pass it off like that. But it's not enough to really influence them enough to classify them as DDR. They're mostly American


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey that makes us family. hahaha.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

True, true. =D It looks like Grizzely's sister is Lukas' great grand dam on his moms side. Which doesn't actually have the DDR in it as far as I know.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Like a lot of BYBs your breeder is probably a snake charmer. They like to tell people what they think the people want to hear.
Doesn't make your dog any less lovable. Just makes things a little fuzzy with regard to background.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

When I got her the breeder did not say anything about that. We were just talking the other day and she said it. That was 5 months after I got her. I love her so much when we get another GSD Im going to the same breeder. I dont care about any of bloodline things. As long as my dog is health and happy Im happy.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

tami97 said:


> When I got her the breeder did not say anything about that. We were just talking the other day and she said it. That was 5 months after I got her. I love her so much when we get another GSD Im going to the same breeder. I dont care about any of bloodline things. As long as my dog is health and happy Im happy.


 
AND she's adorable....a PLUS!


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, thats my baby girl.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Lucy Dog said:


> *D*eutsche *D*emokratische *R*epublik aka East German working lines.


DDR can also stand for Dance Dance Revolution.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

tami97 said:


> When I got her the breeder did not say anything about that. .


Although it probably wouldn't hurt to correct her since she's beyond off in her statement. 

Your girl is adorable!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDElsa said:


> Although it probably wouldn't hurt to correct her since she's beyond off in her statement.
> 
> Your girl is adorable!


That's true. If you have a good relationship with your breeder it might not hurt to go through the pedigree and show her that there is really very very very little DDR. If she's selling puppies to people under the notion they're DDR dogs, she could be unintentionally advertising falsely.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

She did not try to sell me the ddr aspect when I got her. I just came up in passing.


----------

